# Laufrad oder Fahrrad mit 2,5?



## millenniumstar (11. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,
meine Kleine (2,5 Jahre) fährt begeistert Laufrad, leider momentan noch ein kettler Speedy aus zweiter Hand (geschenkt). Damit hat sie mit Begeisterung letzten Sommer angefangen vor ihrem2. Geburtstag und nun fährt sie damit schon recht sicher. Hat schon erklärt sie möchte was mit Pedalen für die Füße 
Ich hab schon Richtung Fahrrad geschaut, aber sie hat noch recht kurze Beine (37cm) und die Großeltern hielten nix von Fahrrad und überlegen ihr ein besseres Laufrad zu kaufen (mit Trittfläche).
Ich würde dann nur ein leichtes mit Lufträdern und guter Handbremse für sinnvoll halten, da es mir eh schon mißfällt wie sie auf dem abgewrackten Kettler durchgeschüttelt wird.
Ist die Frage ob sich das noch lohnt?
Bin dran an ein Cnoc 14 zu kommen. Weiß jm wie die Lieferzeiten von Islabikes sind falls es mit dem UK-Kontakt klappen würde??
Momentan würde ich eher an ein Rothan kommen. Krieg ich das wieder gut verkauft? Dann könnte ich das erstmal nehmen, bis ein Fahrrad da ist. Oder würdet ihr gleich ein Fahrrad kaufen? Ein schickes Mädchen-Hotrock 12 hat bei uns vor Ort auch jemand grad für 80 EUR zum Verkauf angeboten! Und könnte ich ja die Kurbeln erstmal abschrauben, damit sie sich an die Größe gewöhnt und noch bissl laufradelt.
Wäre für Tipps dankbar!!


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2014)

Stimme zu: wenn noch ein LR, dann Luftbereifung und Bremse. Rothan hat jedoch keine Trittfläche. Wie sich ein Rothan verkauft, keine Ahnung. Vermute aber: nicht so gut, wie die Isla Fahrräder. Einfach weils mehr Konkurrenz gibt, der Gewichtsvorteil ist nicht so hoch (wenn überhaupt).

IBL 37 wird knapp auf 12" Fahrrad als Laufrad. Kurbel ab ist sicher kein Problem. Gewicht wird iwo 4,5-5 kg sein. Aber fürs Laufradfahren muss mit IBL 37 der Sattel auf 35-36 über Grund. Bei unserem 12" Rad (Merida 612 bauähnlich Speci Hotrock 12) passt das nicht! Mit Stützrädern fahren ist dagegen kein Problem, IBL 37 reicht auf diesem Rad locker zum Pedalieren. Nur die Füße kommen halt nicht auf den Boden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (11. März 2014)

Mit 2,5 J finde ich es zu früh sie auf ein Rädchen zu setzen. Gerade auf eins mit 12" Laufrädern sehr gefährlich- bei höherer Geschwindigkeit
fängt der Lenker an zu flattern.
Lass sie sich doch noch entwickeln. Meine kleine hat jetzt erst mit 5 angefangen 14" BMW Kidsbike zu fahren, ist auch noch sehr klein.
Vorher hat sie Laufrad wie eine Wilde gefahren. Handbremse finde ich quatsch, weil sie sie sowieso nicht benutzen, kommt motorisch erst später. Tritbrett ist ok, da können sie Balance üben.
Wer länger Laufrad fährt, brauch keine Stützräder. Das funktioniert von ganz allein, wenn sie sich sicher sind.
Gruss Michael


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2014)

Mit dem zu frühen Draufsetzen sehe ich genauso. Nu ist es leider so, dass unsere 2. weiß, dass das Rad im Keller bereit steht und der Schwester zudem das große Rad streitig machte. Also hat sie ihrs schon jetzt bekommen. Mit Stützrädern. Lernt sie schon mal das Treten, und das prima.

Die anderen Dinge sehe ich nicht so eng. Was machen Kinder, die mit 3 oder 4 Jahren CNOC fahren? Mit den Füßen auf dem Boden bremsen?? Ja stimmt, am Laufrad haben sie es ja genauso gemacht... Bremse ist ab 3 durch die Kleinen benutzbar (sicher nicht alle, ist klar), wenn sie denn wirklich kindgerecht ist. Wir hätten am Puky LR letztlich doch ne Bremse haben wollen. Ist sie dran und wird nicht benutzt, so what? Fehlt sie und könnte/möchte benutzt werden, ärgert man sich. Stützräder soll jeder halten wie er möchte. Wir haben es ohne probiert, ging gar nicht. Rollwiderstand ist beachtlich, Lager liefen zu schwer, Kraft war nicht da. Musste also geübt und trainiert werden. Mit Stützrädern stressfrei. Dreirad hatten wir halt nie...


----------



## millenniumstar (11. März 2014)

ja, finde es eigentlich auch recht früh, dachte sie fährt dieses Jahr noch auf dem Laufrad. Nur, hat sie das Radfahren schon bei anderen Kindern gesehen und seitdem fängt sie immer wieder damit an, aber man muss ja nicht jedem Willen nachgeben 

Hauptsächlich stört mich, dass das Kettler sehr abgefahren ist und sie mächtig durchgeschüttelt/gestaucht wird. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so gut für den Rücken ist, zumal Kinder ja über Bordsteinkanten etc. fahren ohne nachzudenken. Deshalb der Zwiespalt ein gutes Laufrad oder gleich ein Fahrrad und ev. Kurbeln abschrauben?? Hm. Das Hotrock hat sie im Laden schon mal geschafft zu fahren mit Stützrädern.

12Zoll günstige Laufräder im Laden waren doch auch relativ schwer, gefühlt locker 6kg. Bleibt dann nur noch Kokua? oder gibts andere Alternativen.


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2014)

Unsere Ältere hat sich beim Laufrad LR M mit Schaumreifen direkt beschwert, dass das zu sehr holpert. Kauften dann das Puky LR 1L. Kostet 80 Eur, wiegt knapp unter 5 kg. Lässt sich noch etwas erleichtern (Ständer, andere Reifen). Bremse ja/nein muss direkt bei Kauf entschieden werden und gibt etwas höheren Preis und Gewicht. Wie gesagt: aus heutiger Sicht, würden wir die Bremse dazunehmen. Die Pukys bekommt man in zahlreicher Auswahl gebraucht (Kleinanzeigen etc.), zahlt deutlich weniger und wird das Rad dann auch wieder mit wenig Verlust auf demselben Wege los. Trittbrett ist dran, die Kleinen stellen die Füße drauf und üben das Balancehalten im Rollen (Ebene und auch bergab).

Ich würde das Puky einem abgespeckten Fahrrad vorziehen, zumal das Fahrrad ja auch noch nicht passt.

Beim Rad später (nächstes Jahr?) ist der Tipp klar: wenn Du an Isla rankommst, nimm dies! Wiederverkauf problemlos, Gewicht kaum zu toppen, Funktionalität 1A. 14" oder 16" würde ich davon abhängig machen, was zu dem Zeitpunkt dann besser passt. Wenn sie drängelt und möglichst bald damit fahren will, also eher das 14er.


----------



## heiko1102 (11. März 2014)

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass das Kind Spaß am Radfahren hat und nicht der Vater toll findet, dass sein Sprössling schon mit 2,5 auf dem Bike sitzt. 
Zur Handbremse gilt zu sagen: Ein Kind im Alter von 2,5 Jahren ist anatomisch noch nicht in der Lage diese Dinger artgerecht zu bedienen. Mein 6-jähriger hat erst vor 4 Monaten ein BMX mit nur einer Handbremse bekommen....und er war am Anfang nicht in der Lage das Sportgerät auf den Punkt anzuhalten. Kinder haben die Eigenschaft, wenn sie merken  sie kriegen das Rad nicht mehr mit der Handbremse zum stehen, die Füße von den Pedalen zu holen und versuchen so mit schleifen dieser auf dem Boden das Rädchen zum stoppen zu kriegen...wenn ein Auto kommt, gar nicht dran zu denken. Außerdem schmerzhaft wie Sau, wenn die Pedale immer schön in die Beine hauen....

Zu Stützrädern gibt es nur zu sagen...entweder dein Kind lernt mit ca. 3 Jahren ohne Stützräde zu fahren (Laufrad/12"Fahrrad)  oder es wird vermutlich 5 Jahre bis ihr die Dinger wieder abschrauben könnt. Warum ist das so? Kinder eignen sich aufgrund der Stützräder ein falsches oder gar kein Kurverfahrverhalten an...die Dinger fangen einen ja auf....das ist nur äußerst schwierig wieder raus zu bekommen. Die Kombination Laufrad u. Kettcar/Dreirad ist super. Man lernt auf dem einen das Gleichgewicht zu halten, auf dem anderen zu treten...Kinder müssen das dann nur noch zusammenfügen u. es klappt.

Und einem 3 Jährigen ist es egal, ob das Rad 5 oder 6 Kilo wiegt, ganz ehrlich...es will ja kein CC Rennen  gewinnen, sonder ein bisschen im Hof oder auf der Straße mit anderen Kinder rum fahren. Viel mehr Wert legt ein Kind darauf, wie das Ding aussieht...und da geht der Wunsch des Kindes u. die Vorstellung des Vaters oft weit auseinander....

Das ist die Erfahrung eines bikeverrückten 3-fach Vaters....

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## trolliver (11. März 2014)

Hallo Heiko,

einige Dinge kann man sicher nicht verallgemeinern. "Ein Kind kann im Alter von X Jahren..."... das ist so unterschiedlich wie die Kinder selbst. Ich finde es daher gut, wenn du die Erfahrungen mit deinem Sohn beschreibst, aus der Summe der Erfahrungen hier kann man sich dann ein Bild machen.

Philipp beispielsweise wollte mit 2 unbedingt Stützräder haben, weiß nicht wieso. Hat er gekriegt. Mit 2 1/2 wollte er sie ab - und konnte fahren. Vermutlich irgendso ein Sicherheitsding, obwohl er kaum in der Lage war, das alles einzuschätzen. Dann hatte sein erstes Rad Rücktritt, mit 3 1/2 kam das CNOC nur mit Handbremsen. Die Umgewöhnung dauerte eine halbe Stunde, er kann nun mit beidem problemlos fahren und innerhalb von 1 Meter zum Stehen kommen.

Ob das Rad 5 oder 6 Kg wiegt wird ihm auch egal sein, wenn er vom Gewicht anfängt, geht das eindeutig auf mich zurück. Sein 12"-Bomber wog um die 10Kg, störte ihn auch nicht.

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2014)

heiko1102 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass das Kind Spaß am Radfahren hat und nicht der Vater toll findet, dass sein Sprössling schon mit 2,5 auf dem Bike sitzt.
> Zur Handbremse gilt zu sagen: Ein Kind im Alter von 2,5 Jahren ist anatomisch noch nicht in der Lage diese Dinger artgerecht zu bedienen. Mein 6-jähriger hat erst vor 4 Monaten ein BMX mit nur einer Handbremse bekommen....und er war am Anfang nicht in der Lage das Sportgerät auf den Punkt anzuhalten. Kinder haben die Eigenschaft, wenn sie merken  sie kriegen das Rad nicht mehr mit der Handbremse zum stehen, die Füße von den Pedalen zu holen und versuchen so mit schleifen dieser auf dem Boden das Rädchen zum stoppen zu kriegen...wenn ein Auto kommt, gar nicht dran zu denken. Außerdem schmerzhaft wie Sau, wenn die Pedale immer schön in die Beine hauen....
> 
> Zu Stützrädern gibt es nur zu sagen...entweder dein Kind lernt mit ca. 3 Jahren ohne Stützräde zu fahren (Laufrad/12"Fahrrad)  oder es wird vermutlich 5 Jahre bis ihr die Dinger wieder abschrauben könnt. Warum ist das so? Kinder eignen sich aufgrund der Stützräder ein falsches oder gar kein Kurverfahrverhalten an...die Dinger fangen einen ja auf....das ist nur äußerst schwierig wieder raus zu bekommen. Die Kombination Laufrad u. Kettcar/Dreirad ist super. Man lernt auf dem einen das Gleichgewicht zu halten, auf dem anderen zu treten...Kinder müssen das dann nur noch zusammenfügen u. es klappt.
> ...


Ist sicher sehr frustrierend, wenn Du gerade als bikeverrückter Papa diese Erfahrung machen musstest. Hoffentlich nur beim ersten Kind... Trotzdem würde ich das nicht verallgemeinern, zumindest sprechen unsere und die Erfahrung anderer Eltern dagegen. Unsere bald 5jährige fährt alles durcheinander: Laufrad, CNOC 16 und das kleine 12" mit Stützrädern der Schwester. Sie brauchte die Stützräder damals eine Weile und dann kamen sie halt ab und gut. Laufrad lief ja parallel nebenher, das Lenken verlernen die nicht mehr. Und Bremse bedient sie inzwischen zu unserer Überraschung sehr dosiert, sodass ich ihr auch bald die VR-Bremse wieder anbauen werde (anfangs gabs nur schwarze Striche aufm Asphalt mit der HR-Bremse).

Und hey, selbst wenn sie es erst mit 5 lernen. Ich habe mit 6/7 angefangen, auf einem 20" Klapprad, mangels Alternative. Laufräder gabs damals nicht, bin ich erst Dreirad und später Roller gefahren. Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## trifi70 (11. März 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ob das Rad 5 oder 6 Kg wiegt wird ihm auch egal sein, wenn er vom Gewicht anfängt, geht das eindeutig auf mich zurück. Sein 12"-Bomber wog um die 10Kg, störte ihn auch nicht.
> 
> Oliver


Unsere haben beide das Bedürfnis, ihre Räder selbst tragen zu können. War schon beim Wutsch so.  Sei es mal ne Stufe runter (Hauseingang) oder aus dem Schuppen raus. Und da zählt jedes Kilo, sonst


----------



## Y_G (11. März 2014)

Paul und Philip haben beide mit dem CNOC16 angefangen. Bremsen ging bei beiden so ab 3 1/2 recht problemlos. Zum Anfang halt immer mal wieder die Beine zum Bremsen genommen. Nach einer Weile war das aber auch vorbei. 2 Bremsen war auch nicht weiter wild. Ich habe halt nur die am VR etwas weicher eingestellt als hinten... Man kann so etwas einfach nicht verallgemeinern. Jedes Kind ist da anders. Achja Beide tragen die Räder selber. Philip wird jetzt 4 und trägt das CNOC16 problemlos durch die Gegend. Nur Treppen bei Treppen trage ich lieber selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## millenniumstar (11. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Einschätzungen. Und ich finde uns da in einigem wieder. Nur, ich bin überhaupt keine bikeverrückte Mama. Meins steht - weils für mich eigentlich zu groß und schwer ist - nur noch rum  Aber meine Maus findet das Fahren eben toll. Und ihr Laufrad muss einiges abhalten und wird auch genügend hin und her geschleppt. Kann sein das gibt sich, ist aber momentan so. Deshalb wäre das Geschrei groß, wenn das sehr schwer ist, außerdem habens die Kinder dann schlechter unter Kontrolle finde ich und 2kg machen da schon viel aus. Ein Durchschnittsbike wiegt um die 9kg, hab schon Angaben bis 11kg gesehen. Wäre so, als ob ich ein 50kg Bike handeln müsste und da würde jeder Erwachsene protestieren.
Ich dachte ja erst an das BMW Bike wegen der Doppelnutzung Laufrad/Fahrrad, aber ist eben gleich 14er und schon gleich ziemlich groß und auch nicht grade leicht. Schade, dass man das Hotrock 12 nicht als Laufrad nutzen könnte.
Das Gewicht ist mir auch nicht ganz egal, da man auch als Mama hin und wieder das Radl schleppen darf, wenn unterwegs die Lust verloren geht oder man Stunden braucht das erste Eis zu vertilgen 
Ich glaub nicht, dass sie das Fahrgefühl durch die Stützräder in den ersten Wochen gleich wieder verlieren würde und länger würde ich sie auch nicht dranmachen wollen. Ich glaub sie bräuchte es eher um das Pedalieren zu üben. Mit dem Laufrad fährt sie wirklcih gut, auch ohne Füße auf dem Boden und heut nachmittag meinte sie sie müsste Kurven üben und ist auf abschüssiger Spielstraße kurzerhand Slalom gefahren, dass ich dachte gleich wars das aber nix da. 
Ich denke summa summarum ist das Puky mit den Luftreifen und Bremse die sinnvollste Vorstufe zum Radln.


----------



## trolliver (11. März 2014)

War bei Philipp exakt genauso. Laufrad mit unter 2 und gleich die Füße hoch, jeden Hügel runter gebrettert (nicht ohne Schäden... ;-)) ) - aber Dreirad konnte er nicht, pedalieren war ihm ein großes Rätsel. Vielleicht wollte er auch deshalb die Stützräder... Die sind ja auch so hoch, daß sie nicht ständig auf dem Boden mitrollen, sondern nur beim Kippen den Boden berühren. Ich hätte es lieber ohne gehabt, aber Sohnes Wunsch war mir da Befehl. Un ein paar Monate später sagte er dann: ab damit. Auch als ich erwiderte, ich würde die nicht mehr dranmachen, nein, die sollten ab. Da fuhr er. Dreirad hatten wir umsonst gekauft...


----------



## Froschi06 (12. März 2014)

Hallo,
echt schwierig die Entscheidung.Mein Sohn hat zum 2 Geburtstag das Puky 12 Zoll Laufrad mit Luftreifen bekommen.Richtig draufgepasst hat er mit 2,5 (er war und ist nen Zwerg ;-);-)).2 Monate später war sein großer Wunsch :ein Laufrad mit Pedalen ;-) (Dreirad fahren konnte er).
Zum 3 Geburtstag gabs das Hotrock 12 Zoll ,8 Tage später konnte er fahren.Stützräder kannte er nicht.
Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn er wirklich was wollte , also nicht och jo das hätte ich gerne, dann klappte es auch, nicht nur beim Fahrrad fahren.Er ist aber auch alles andere als ängstlich.
Da ihr euer Kind am besten einschätzen könnt, trefft ihr auch die richtige Entscheidung.
Das Puky Laufrad verkauft sich wieder gut*g*.
Seufz, sie werden soooo schnell groß, nun fährt er seit letzer Woche ein 24 er .


----------



## millenniumstar (12. März 2014)

Ja, meine Maus will es eben gerne und pedalieren beim Dreirad klappt langsam. Das geht aber m.M. nach schwerer weil der Trittwinkel blöd ist und es ist recht schwer... Die Großeltern wollen gerne lieber das Laufrad finanzieren und ich bin happy wenn sie das machen. Wollte nur vermeiden dass es dann nicht groß gefahren/geliebt wird wenn die beste Freundin bei uns im Haus zum Geburtstag ihr Fahrrad kriegt. Ich ahne jetzt schon was das für ein Theater wird. Und im Endeffekt gehen die Wochen/Monate so schnell rum. Fahrrad ist teuer und wäre dann eigentlich die sinnvollere Ausgabe, aber gut. Laufrad findet sie sicherlich auch weiterhin toll, wenns ein richtig eigenes schickes ist.


----------



## Froschi06 (12. März 2014)

Dann habt ihr jetzt Zeit nach evtl einen gebrauchten Bike zu schauen ;-)


----------



## endorphini (14. März 2014)

Cool welche Bandbreite an Erfahrungen hier zutage tritt.
Hier die Unseren und etwas off-Topic über größere Zeiträume:

Die Erstgeborene:
- Laufrad ohne Bremse ab ca 2J. Freies Rollen erst ab knapp 3J. Gefährliche Situation bergab wenn mit den Füßen über unebene Gehwege gebremst werden muss. Dann bremst ein Fuß mal mehr als der Andere und der Gehweg wird plötzlich sehr schmal.
- Fahrrad 16" ab 4 mit Rücktritt und Handbremse vorn, ca 10kg (gabs für 8Euro beim Babybasar) => Fahren/Anhalten nach 1h ohne Probleme. Aufsteigen etwas später.
- Ein Isla BEINN 20 small mit 5J und Gewöhnung an 2 Handbremsen innerhalb Minuten. Sinnvolle Nutzung der Schaltung innerhalb einiger Tage wobei noch lange viele Gänge übersprungen wurden.
Insgesamt hat die 5 jährige sehr schnell die vielen Vorteile am Isla gelobt: Schaltung, Gewicht, Freilauf
- Ein 13kg Cube 240 mit 7,5J und die Touren (100 bis 200 Höhenmeter) die mit dem Isla gingen waren plötzlich zu "schwer".
  Dann ein Racemaxx 24 a la carte aufgebaut mit ca 9kg und Mountainbiken ist seither eine der Lieblingssportarten und 200 Höhenmeter am Stück kein Problem mehr.

Die Zweitgeborene (4 Jahre Abstand)
- Laufrad ab 2J mit Handbremse (Rothan), freies Rollen nach ein paar Tagen. Bremsen klappte für ein paar Wochen nur digital also Bremsen ohne Blockieren aber immer bis zum Stillstand und anschließendem wieder losfahren.
Danach aber perfekt modulierend sodass bergab eine eng tolerierte Geschwindigkeit gehalten wurde. 
Also Bremse am Laufrad ist aus unserer Sicht dann ein Vorteil wenn Berge im Spiel sind, bei uns jedes mal 20 Höhenmeter wenn wir das Haus verlassen:
  a) ein Sicherheitsgewinn wenn bergab lang und bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten gebremst werden muss, 
  b) auch im Laufradalter schon zu lernen wenn die Notwendigkeit besteht (bergab) und wenn die Bremse so leicht läuft wie am Rothan  (glattes Bremsseil) und einen ausreichend kleinen Hebel hat.
  c) natürlich lebensverlängernd für all die Schuhe die sonst vorzeitig altern.
- Fahrrad ab ca 3J (das Schwere 16" von oben) mit Problemen beim Auf- und Absteigen wegen der zu kurzen Beine bei Satteltiefststellung.
  Probleme mit dem Gewicht beim Umklappen des Ständers und beim Absteigen. Viele km während die Eltern Joggen und bergauf die Kleine schieben. Demnächst ein Kania 16 und hoffentlich etwas weniger schieben. (Der Ehrgeiz überall da allein hochzufahren wo die große Schwester hochfährt ist groß.)

Und zur Frage, ob ein bestimmtes Kind mit 2,5J schon radeln sollte!?
Das können bei der Vielfalt der Kinder wohl nur die Eltern und kaum die Forumsmitglieder aus der Ferne entscheiden.
Bei unserer Großen wäre daran nicht zu denken gewesen. Bei der Kleinen hat lediglich ein Fahrrad kleiner als 16" gefehlt.
Ein Nachbar hatte mit 4J sein erstes Rad und war bis 4,5J  3x im Krankenhaus um Kopfverletzungen zu behandeln worauf das Rad ein knappes Jahr in der Garage verschwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## endorphini (14. März 2014)

...ach ja Stützräder:
Eine Freundin von unserer Großen setzte sich mit 5J auf das 16" und konnte dank Laufraderfahrung gleich fahren mit Hilfe beim Aufsteigen.
Daraufhin kaufte die Mama, welcher  Helfen beim Aufsteigen zu wenig ladylike war, ein passendes 20" mit Stützrädern!!!
Nach ein paar Monaten kamen die Stützräder wieder weg und das Kind musste beim Fahren gehalten werden damit es in den Kurven nicht nach außen umkippte. Erst nach einem späteren 2-wöchigen Urlaub mit viel "Üben" war alleine fahren wieder möglich.


----------



## KIV (15. März 2014)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Kind mit ausreichend Laufrad-Erfahrung und ein bisschen Dreirad/Tret-Trecker/Kettcar-Übung definitiv keine Stützräder braucht. Fürs erste Fahrrad hatte unser Junior noch Rücktritt-Bremse, die hat er auch vom Start weg benutzt - da war er noch nicht ganz 3J. alt.

Sein gepimptes Kokua-Laufrad benutzt er jetzt mit fast 7 aber immer noch ab und zu. Die Investition hat sich definitiv gelohnt. Bin froh, kein BMW gekauft zu haben. Das ist imA 'nicht Fleisch, nicht Fisch'...


----------



## oliverb. (15. März 2014)

War bei uns ähnlich. Kokua- Laufrad. Mit knapp 3 Jahren machten unsere beiden dann den Umstieg aufs 12 Zoll Irgendwas...Dann ziemlich schnell aufs 16er cnoc. Umstieg vom Laufrad aufs Fahrrad dauerte ca ne halbe Stunde am Sattel Hilfestellung geben. Unser Sohn brauchte zusätzlich nochmal ein Wochenende trampeln üben auf dem Dreirad. Stützräder sind für mich NIE in Frage gekommen. Ich würde den Kindern das nehmen was sie auf dem Laufrad mühevoll gelernt haben. (Gleichgewicht halten).

Gruß Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2014)

Hat ein 3Rad oder Kettcar nicht auch "Stützräder", nur heißen die nicht explizit so?


----------



## KIV (15. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Hat ein 3Rad oder Kettcar nicht auch "Stützräder", nur heißen die nicht explizit so?


 es ging mir nur darum zu erwähnen, dass das Kind wenigstens schon mal Pedalen benutzt haben sollte. Dreiräder sind von der Ergonomie her definitiv eher Trecker, als mit Fahrrädern zu vergleichen...
Stützräder sind gefährlicher Mist, zumindest für Kinder mit ordentlicher Laufrad-Erfahrung


----------



## trolliver (15. März 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Stützräder sind gefährlicher Mist, zumindest für Kinder mit ordentlicher Laufrad-Erfahrung


Ich wäre ja versucht, die obige Aussage als "Mist" zu werten... Wie gesagt: jeder Jeck ist anders, das gilt auch für Kinder. Und für Philipp waren die Stützräder genau das, was Trifi andeutet: Pedalierhilfe. Konnte er einfach nicht, hatte auf dem Dreirad wohl auch keinen Nerv, das zu lernen. Aber auf dem Rad, das wollte er sofort, daher wohl sein Stützradwunsch. Gefährlich war da gar nix, Gleichgewicht konnte er vorher und hinterher.


----------



## KIV (15. März 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja versucht, die obige Aussage als "Mist" zu werten...



Mach doch..!


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2014)

Was ich meine: es ist unerheblich, auf welchem Vehikel sie das Kurbeln lernen. Was sie zum Radfahren brauchen, sind im wesentlichen 2 verinnerlichte motorische Anforderungen: Lenken/Gleichgewicht halten und Pedalieren. Früher hat man im schlimmsten Falle beides gleichzeitig zu lernen versucht, das hat im Allgemeinen seine Zeit gedauert und die Eltern durchaus Nerven (und Rückenschmerzen) gekostet. Heute gibts genug Möglichkeiten, das einzeln zu üben. Und dabei ist es offenbar unerheblich, ob das Pedalieren auf dem Trecker, 3Rad, Rolle (  wohl eher nicht) oder einem Fahrrad mit montierten Stützrädern erlernt wird. WENN die Kleinen denn den Bewegungsablauf verinnerlicht haben und genug Kraft aufbringen, können die Stützräder direkt demontiert werden und sie FAHREN EINFACH auf ihrem Fahrrad.

Stützräder pauschal zu verteufeln, finde ich deshalb daneben. Sie können ihren Zweck erfüllen, sinnvoll angeboten und beizeiten wieder entfernt. Wir haben keinen Trecker, 3Rad, Kettcar wasweißichwas...


----------



## NU304C3 (26. März 2014)

Unser Kleiner hat mit 3,5 Jahren nochmal ein Laufrad bekommen. Vorher war er schon ziemlich fix mit einem Like A Bike unterwegs, das war jedoch irgendwann zu klein. Dann hat er zu Weihnachten ein Early Rider Alley Runner 14 (http://liferbikes.myshopify.com/products/alley-runner-14) bekommen.
Wir hatten auch überlegt ob ein Rad schon angebracht wäre und haben uns aus verschiedenen Gründen dagegen entschieden.
Ein Fahrrad erfordert die Beherrschung der Bremsen weil das gewohnte Bremsen mit den Füßen wegen der Pedale nicht sicher funktioniert. Die Bremsen an den Kinderrädchen die ich besichtigt habe waren 1. anatomisch unzureichend und erfordern 2. zu hohe Handkraft. Rücktritt ist sowieso der letzte Mist.

Zusammen mit der Aufgabe gleichzeitig den Verkehr zu beobachten, auf Rufe zu hören etc. ist das eine hohe Herausforderung für einen Zwerg.
Dazu kommt daß ein Rädchen um stabil zu fahren eine höhere Geschwindigkeit als die elterliche Schrittgeschwindigkeit erfordert, also ist der Zwerg in der Stadt immer voraus und dann geht das rumgerufe los. Nervt.

Habe oft beobachtet, daß meiner Meinung nach zu kleine Kinder auf dem Rädchen zwar wackelig geradeaus auf dem Bürgersteig rollern können, aber die Kapazitäten nicht mehr für kontrolliertes Anhalten oder Ausweichen reichen. Dann wirds hektisch mit viel Elterngezeter usw, dabei war der Knirps nur vom Gerät überfordert.

Mit dem Alley Runner kann der Kurze die Geschwindigkeit prima anpassen sowohl an Fußgänger als auch an (langsame) Radfahrer, hat trotzdem mehr "Freiraum", kann das Gerät ohne Probleme beherrschen und sein Können verbessern (Kreise um Cafetische auf dem Gehweg fahren ist ein großes Ding...) ohne daß er vom Gerät überfordert wird. Wenn was nicht klappt, Füße runter und stehen bleiben. Die Koordination kann er so sehr gut verbessern, Schräglage, Wechselkurven, bremsen in der Kurve etc. wird immer weiter ausgetestet.
Wenn der Zwerg dann auf das Rädchen wechselt muß er sich um die Koordination nicht mehr viel kümmern und hat den Kopf frei für die neuen Herausforderungen wie Bremsbetätigung und Verkehrsbeobachtung.


----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Findet man halt nur durch Ausprobieren raus. Und währenddessen gibt sich das (Gezeter, wackelig geradeaus) dann oft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## halbes_broetche (27. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin schon ne weile hier registriert und hab immer mal nachgeschaut wenn ich was über MTBs wissen wollte. Ich selber fahre gerne Rennrad und bin jetzt damit konfrontiert das unser Kind Nr 2 lieber MTB fahren will.
Bisher haben wir es so gehalten das das zu mobilisierende Kinde, wir haben mehrere , mal ausprobiert auf dem Laufrad zu fahren.
Meist hat das zwischen 2 und 3 Jahren geklappt, leider ist haben wir damals aus purer Unwissenheit ein 30kg  Puky Laufrad gekauft. Als nächstes ein 16" Puky Fahrrad in der selben Gewichtsklasse. Gerade heute sind wir einen aufgerückt Kind 3 ist auf das Fahrrad und Kind 4 auf das Laufrad. Lasst sie ausprobieren, lasst ihnen Zeit und alles wird gut. 

Grüße
das halbe Brötchen


----------

